# "Tranquility Base" Home Theater



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

So starts another attempt at finishing my home theater project. First however I would like to thank Todd Anderson for the name that was chosen for this room is this truly is and will be a place of tranquility where sometimes I can just get away from the world and experience peace and quiet or bombast.

This is my second attempt at this particular home theater as the last attempt was put off as I was unemployed for two years. I’m now back at work and am trying to rebuild savings albeit very slowly and I believe it’s time to get into this project. I have to be rather frugal in my plans however I can make things such as absorbers and diffusers and I can install lighting, drapes, paint and pretty much whatever else needs to be done.

The room as you can see in the pictures below is somewhat odd shaped and that the knee walls run into angles going to the ceiling which tends to minimize parts of the room and make it harder to set up. Nevertheless the room is 15 feet wide by 20 feet long and 8 feet tall. At the front end of the room as I will collect there is one window placed center of the room and at this time I have my equipment against and over this window. I decided that this would be the best place to put the equipment as we enter from the other end and I do want people tripping over wires and speakers and what have you. The back end of the room is where we enter and right as we enter the room there is a closet on one side while the entry area is somewhat of a landing on top of the stairs that has a large bathroom and another closet into which I’ve installed numerous shelves to hold some of my collection. I would like to someday put my equipment in the closet immediately as we enter the room however that is most probably not in the immediate future. Please note photographs below.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Front of empty room










Back of empty room










Stuff closet at entrance to the room










For some reason, using a wide angle lens I am thinking, this room looks so small when in reality it is not. 

Empty software closet










Inside the closet at the top of the stairs










Equipment in place


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

One of my favorite late night images of the integrated tube amp in the Tranquility Base.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Very nice! Can't wait to see more pics of your progress.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Tonto said:


> Very nice! Can't wait to see more pics of your progress.


Well thank You. I am thinking the first job will be to paint the walls and ceiling to deal with the dayglow going on when watching a movie. I had chatted with several folks and I am thinking a semi darkish grey front wall and ceiling with a deep red blend about the knee walls and back wall. Thoughts ?

In addition I have to think of how this will fit into the system as the center channel speaker is sitting where I wanted the turntable to sit. The present location is on a wood stand on the right side of the room, not connected.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I don't know how involved you want to get...if it was me & I really wanted to keep that arrangement, I would build another compartment on the left large enough to house the PC (vented). Then I would build another compartment on the right that the turn table would sit on & use the extra compartment below to hold you favorite albums.

If you are handy, you could build it your self...or just hire it done. I think it would look very nice.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Savjac said:


> One of my favorite late night images of the integrated tube amp in the Tranquility Base.


 I'm a sucker for pretty blue lights so me likey. Tranquility Base has a nice ring and rolls off the tongue nicely.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Tonto said:


> I don't know how involved you want to get...if it was me & I really wanted to keep that arrangement, I would build another compartment on the left large enough to house the PC (vented). Then I would build another compartment on the right that the turn table would sit on & use the extra compartment below to hold you favorite albums.
> 
> If you are handy, you could build it your self...or just hire it done. I think it would look very nice.


Good idea, I am handy and can do it myself, so I think I will follow your idea for the turntable. Now that you mention the computer, I think I will take the guts out of my office desktop and put them into a smaller horizontal desktop that will fit in one of the openings like where the integrated amp is then move that amp to the opening in the bottom. 
The back of the equipment rack is open so plenty of air moving in there and then make an outrigger of sorts that would hold the turntable. Yeah that makes sense.

Maybe I need some more blue lights then ?? I like blue as well so we be going in that direction. 

Thank You


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Very nice...I could easily see myself sitting in that room, kicked back, with Grover Washington Jr (Millennium Hits) playing & a Knob Creek (Vintage Reserve) on the rocks! Can't wait to get home!


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Tonto said:


> Very nice...I could easily see myself sitting in that room, kicked back, with Grover Washington Jr (Millennium Hits) playing & a Knob Creek (Vintage Reserve) on the rocks! Can't wait to get home!


Thank You, the system does play Grover quite well, although I am a fan of Winelight for relaxing me. I have never tried Knob Creek so maybe it will have to go in the liquor cabinet in the room. I do have a good selection of grey goose and fireball LOL


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Great name! ;-) There was an old Orb song off an album called Adventures Beyond the Ultra World (great - great album by the way) that used samples from the NASA lunar expeditions...one of the songs has an astronaut talking about Tranquility Base...kind of haunting... has stuck in my head for the better part of 25 years. 

You have a really nice space there, Jack! Can't wait to see it grow!


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Todd Anderson said:


> Great name! ;-) There was an old Orb song off an album called Adventures Beyond the Ultra World (great - great album by the way) that used samples from the NASA lunar expeditions...one of the songs has an astronaut talking about Tranquility Base...kind of haunting... has stuck in my head for the better part of 25 years.
> 
> You have a really nice space there, Jack! Can't wait to see it grow!


Thank You Name Maker.
I have not heard that album before so it is on right now in the background while I work. Thanks for the recommendation. 

Now the big question, does the reader need to know what stuff is in the room as far as gear or does that not really matter ?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Savjac said:


> Thank You Name Maker. I have not heard that album before so it is on right now in the background while I work. Thanks for the recommendation. Now the big question, does the reader need to know what stuff is in the room as far as gear or does that not really matter ?


 The reader always wants to know what gear is in the room!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

JBrax said:


> The reader always wants to know what gear is in the room!


Agreed!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Yep. 'specially if gots blue lights! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> Yep. 'specially if gots blue lights! Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Yep, like these right here! Might have to zoom in to see 'em.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Now if only that was the Cubbies....

Ok I will sacrifice my evening and go into the base to get names and models of stuff....I guess I am kind of ashamed it is not all much better stuff.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I have a couple too although I usually have the APC turned off. But why did onkyo make the display green? It looks so Apple II compared to the blue. Weak...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Savjac said:


> Now if only that was the Cubbies.... Ok I will sacrifice my evening and go into the base to get names and models of stuff....I guess I am kind of ashamed it is not all much better stuff.


 Now there ya go! Getting all hateful and stuff with Cubby talk. As far as being ashamed? Does it sound good and look good to you? If yes then who cares! Own it and wear it with pride.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> I have a couple too although I usually have the APC turned off. But why did onkyo make the display green? It looks so Apple II compared to the blue. Weak... Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 The one and only thing I hated about my Onkyo. Looks good regardless Willis. When you upgrade Marantz has some pretty blue lights.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks Jeff 
Can't wait for that porthole!
Jacks tubes are pretty awesome too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> Thanks Jeff Can't wait for that porthole! Jacks tubes are pretty awesome too. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 My Marantz is a definite upgrade over the Onkyo. Music is better than ever! I tried to compliment Jack's tube amp but he must have passed over my post?


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

So y'all want some blue ??

Eric is Back and in blue










Here is Mr. Denon AVR 4520 with blue stuff










Mr. Emotiva XPA5 with more blue stuff










Toshiba HD DVD and Oppo both with blue stuff.....do we see a pattern here ?










Power conditioner....whats this... Blue stuff










Tube Dac










Apple tv, Satellite Box and a MyDac held in place by Budda Cat....he turned his back cause he is embarrassed










Ok here is the left side looking forward and I know no one will agree with in wall surrounds but I am owning it and standing semi proud while slumped over from too much water on the rocks


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Hahaha…that'll learn us for trying to hijack your thread! Why you so blue Jack?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Mmmmmm blue lights...... Likey like!
In wall surrounds? We all have our compromises. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

JBrax said:


> My Marantz is a definite upgrade over the Onkyo. Music is better than ever! I tried to compliment Jack's tube amp but he must have passed over my post?


You are indeed very complimentary Good Sir and I thank you....from the blue


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

JBrax said:


> Hahaha…that'll learn us for trying to hijack your thread! Why you so blue Jack?




That's funny right there! We're just keeping this thread at the top of the timeline right?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I know another "blue" dude who should be in this too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> I know another "blue" dude who should be in this too. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Blue Rocking Lou?


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

willis7469 said:


> I know another "blue" dude who should be in this too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe in good time...he make an entrance..not sure tho.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

JBrax said:


> Blue Rocking Lou?




Yep.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Savjac said:


> Maybe in good time...he make an entrance..not sure tho.




I'll wait.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

willis7469 said:


> Mmmmmm blue lights...... Likey like!
> In wall surrounds? We all have our compromises.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes we do....although living in the tundra maybe is to big of one eh ??

In reality, with the angled ceiling/walls, I did not want any visitors hitting their heads. The system will still put goosebumps on me so it must be workin


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

willis7469 said:


> I'll wait.


He has actually been in this room so he knows stuff. Let me text him in the morning to see if he can come and play.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Savjac said:


> Yes we do....although living in the tundra maybe is to big of one eh ??
> 
> 
> 
> In reality, with the angled ceiling/walls, I did not want any visitors hitting their heads. The system will still put goosebumps on me so it must be workin




Tundra? Yes indeed!
Also the angle on the side walls is probably close to where the angle would be anyways. The only difference might be a forward angle.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

willis7469 said:


> Tundra? Yes indeed!
> Also the angle on the side walls is probably close to where the angle would be anyways. The only difference might be a forward angle.


sent you pm


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

willis7469 said:


> Tundra? Yes indeed!
> Also the angle on the side walls is probably close to where the angle would be anyways. The only difference might be a forward angle.


True enough but since it is usually just me and on occasion my wife, it does not really matter.

Hey we made it to 4 pages and I have not done anything yet....cool


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Savjac said:


> True enough but since it is usually just me and on occasion my wife, it does not really matter.




Agreed. I'm sure there are bits to pick in "my livingroom theater" but when I can watch my cat follow audio images around the room I'll say it's pretty good. Bless your wife. How is she feeling these days?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Savjac said:


> True enough but since it is usually just me and on occasion my wife, it does not really matter.
> 
> Hey we made it to 4 pages and I have not done anything yet....cool




4pages! Wow, that's a good head of steam!


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

willis7469 said:


> Agreed. I'm sure there are bits to pick in "my livingroom theater" but when I can watch my cat follow audio images around the room I'll say it's pretty good. Bless your wife. How is she feeling these days?


Bless you sir for asking...and remembering. She is doing infinitely better with what appears to be a good future putting me in my place. :blink:


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> Agreed. I'm sure there are bits to pick in "my livingroom theater" but when I can watch my cat follow audio images around the room I'll say it's pretty good. Bless your wife. How is she feeling these days?


 Good on you Willis for that!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Savjac said:


> Bless you sir for asking...and remembering. She is doing infinitely better with what appears to be a good future putting me in my place. :blink:




Lol. Better grab your helmet! 
Thank you. I remember you talking about her situation a little bit way back in a "do all amps sound like..." thread. It stuck with me so I like to ask once in awhile. Bless you both.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

JBrax said:


> Good on you Willis for that!




Thanks Jeff.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

I am on the interwebs and I find that I can order a proper Tranquility Base home theater sign off of Stargate Cinema. I will do that then.
Gotta Start Somewhere


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Savjac said:


> I am on the interwebs and I find that I can order a proper Tranquility Base home theater sign off of Stargate Cinema. I will do that then. Gotta Start Somewhere


 Pics or it ain't true!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey Jack, this thread really took off...kinda fun when an old timer (in the shack that is) makes a move...I know my day is coming!

Anyway, that Knob Creek is worth the extra money, highly recommend it. 

And as far as the cabinet, I think a computer compartment would look really cool & original. I would make it higher than the middle section as would the turn table compartment. I would consider making them high enough to have 2 rows for albums (unless that turns out to be too much & takes away form the whole experience). I can see it now...awesome!


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

JBrax said:


> Pics or it ain't true!


Something like this only with the proper name....Actually my wife is an artist so now that Tonto has been making sawdust, I will make the sign and let her make it mine... Its good to be me.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Tonto said:


> Hey Jack, this thread really took off...kinda fun when an old timer (in the shack that is) makes a move...I know my day is coming!
> 
> Anyway, that Knob Creek is worth the extra money, highly recommend it.
> 
> And as far as the cabinet, I think a computer compartment would look really cool & original. I would make it higher than the middle section as would the turn table compartment. I would consider making them high enough to have 2 rows for albums (unless that turns out to be too much & takes away form the whole experience). I can see it now...awesome!


Putting the work on me eh ?? :rofl:


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Tonto said:


> Hey Jack, this thread really took off...kinda fun when an old timer (in the shack that is) makes a move...I know my day is coming!
> 
> Anyway, that Knob Creek is worth the extra money, highly recommend it.


I had to do a job here a short while ago...can you guess what is stored in here ??


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Savjac said:


> I had to do a job here a short while ago...can you guess what is stored in here ??




The worlds 1st Dirac processor?


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

willis7469 said:


> The worlds 1st Dirac processor?


Good guess but no....choose door number 2 or 3 for the grand prize Here is a hint


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Barrels of Jim beam? Mmmmmm....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

willis7469 said:


> Barrels of Jim beam? Mmmmmm....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, thousands of barrels and this was just on of about 13 of these places


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Amazing. Did you get a tip? Lol
Btw, the shot of the front is really cool. Saved to my camera roll. 
Oh wait, do I win?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

You win a picture of this insanely tall lady that kept taking dirty to me at a bar in Canada.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Wow! She's crazy tall! And has balloon accessories... Yay! It's good to be a winner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

willis7469 said:


> Mmmmmm blue lights...... Likey like!
> In wall surrounds? We all have our compromises.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup, compromise is part of the process...I wouldn't sweat those surrounds too much...:wink2:


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Once again thank you gentlemen for all your assistance however I would be most happy to hear suggestions as to how to approach this without in wall speakers. Nothing in this room as yet is a foregone conclusion.:smile:


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I remember when the KLF series was new, they had matching surrounds. Don't know if you could find a set now though. I auditioned a pair in my house back then, but didn't care for them that much. Tried to get something to match my KSF 8.5's. They just did not keep up. If you can find some Klipsch SC-1's, they might be as close as you could get. Good luck.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Here is what is in the wall, 8" woofer, 4" midrange and a tweeter










I also have a pair of these bi polars


















A pair of regular small speakers


















Of course these....might be a bit too big...










And of course my entry way happiness, door on right enters the room










Can any of these be used as I might be able to find another pair or are the in walls sufficient ?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm afraid I'm not familiar with those. The good news is that we enjoy this hobby enough to go through an audition session trying them out. Let us know, & good job keeping up with pics!


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Tonto said:


> I'm afraid I'm not familiar with those. The good news is that we enjoy this hobby enough to go through an audition session trying them out. Let us know, & good job keeping up with pics!


You're Welcome, I have so much stuff I have not documented it yet but will as this goes on.

The in walls work great and I have not heard any strain as yet, never the less, I will try out the bipoles just to see if any difference is noted.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I'm curious as to your findings. I won't state my position on bipoles until you do. Are you going with floor stands to temp with or going all in on the wall? Did I just say that? 
Yes good work with the pics. We luv pics! I think #Jbrax said that once...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

willis7469 said:


> I'm curious as to your findings. I won't state my position on bipoles until you do. Are you going with floor stands to temp with or going all in on the wall? Did I just say that? Yes good work with the pics. We luv pics! I think #Jbrax said that once... Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can say with only a short listen that as far as the def techs there seems no benefit. I have no need to show the sound fore and aft as the in walls fill in the sound quite well.
I won't mess with these any more.
The in walls seem to work well as they face right into the room but in two different planes, i.e., mid and aft section of the room. They are essentially full range to the avr crossover range and the will play at any volume I need without issue. 

I will not go with in walls up front, they won't do that well. The three front should remain as they are. I do need a good movie sub and that will be it for the home theater. 
I will set up a second system for music and that will NOT be in wall either.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

willis7469 said:


> I'm curious as to your findings. I won't state my position on bipoles until you do. Are you going with floor stands to temp with or going all in on the wall? Did I just say that?
> Yes good work with the pics. We luv pics! I think #Jbrax said that once...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So now that I have returned from out in the country, what is your position young man ??


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Tonto said:


> I remember when the KLF series was new, they had matching surrounds. Don't know if you could find a set now though. I auditioned a pair in my house back then, but didn't care for them that much. Tried to get something to match my KSF 8.5's. They just did not keep up. If you can find some Klipsch SC-1's, they might be as close as you could get. Good luck.


I was not originally all that fond of them either but I heard them at a friends and they were good but very shiny on the top end. I went ahead and changed the foam inside, bought the Crites crossover and titanium tweeter and changed out the binding posts and they do not sound anything like what they were. I really like them.

With the right speaker cables of course.....


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I didn't know you had a pair of them. I remember back then, there was a gentleman on the Klipsch forum (went by Alk) that designed a crossover for the Klipschorns that was supposed to be a nice improvement. I know nothing about designing/picking out crossovers, so color me impressed! Now that you have improved them, how well do they integrate with the 20's up front?

I did a search and found he designed a c/o for the 20's as well.

https://community.klipsch.com/index.php?/topic/113804-klipsch-crossovers/page-3

This is posted on the Klipsch forum if you are interested in reading about them, over my head. 

And this looks like some better reading.

http://www.alkeng.com/dload_xo.html


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I use bipoles as my side surround channels...I happen to like the effect. My ears can ear a difference...very much a stretching of the sound down the walls.

Love the Beatles vinyl on your wall. Sweet!


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Ok so I have pulled some additional accessories from the closet of many things and now have stuff to mark my territory even further.

35mm film trailers, spools and tickets. These are too cool.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Tonto said:


> I didn't know you had a pair of them. I remember back then, there was a gentleman on the Klipsch forum (went by Alk) that designed a crossover for the Klipschorns that was supposed to be a nice improvement. I know nothing about designing/picking out crossovers, so color me impressed! Now that you have improved them, how well do they integrate with the 20's up front?
> 
> I did a search and found he designed a c/o for the 20's as well.
> 
> ...


I am sorry I think I mislead you, the speakers that were rebuilt were the ones up front, all 3. Originally they were just too bright so the updates made them great, not too bright and not too dull either. 
Just a downright good speaker with excellent home theater qualities. :flex:


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Todd Anderson said:


> I use bipoles as my side surround channels...I happen to like the effect. My ears can ear a difference...very much a stretching of the sound down the walls.
> 
> Love the Beatles vinyl on your wall. Sweet!


Thank You.
Your thoughts on bipole are very interesting. I am now more interested than ever to try this even further. I found a matching set of Def Techs on ebay for relatively cheap, I should see if I can win them in a bid war.

This is where it gets interesting. :clap:


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

That's ok, I think I just read too much into it. I've read several of the rebuild threads, seems like everybody likes gluing Dynamat to the back side of the horn to help tone them down also.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Tonto said:


> That's ok, I think I just read too much into it. I've read several of the rebuild threads, seems like everybody likes gluing Dynamat to the back side of the horn to help tone them down also.


I have heard of this as well but I am at this time inclined to leave them alone. The upgrades I did made things much more tamed, easy to listen to. I have also tailored the sound a bit with speaker cable and interconnect choices so I am good. Oh and a very nice music library to dac cable that raises the bar a good deal.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Tonto said:


> That's ok, I think I just read too much into it. I've read several of the rebuild threads, seems like everybody likes gluing Dynamat to the back side of the horn to help tone them down also.


I have read the same thing, but I have not found any problem with my horns...maybe it was because Bryan told me to put 2" of Roxul on my front wall?


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

ellisr63 said:


> I have read the same thing, but I have not found any problem with my horns...maybe it was because Bryan told me to put 2" of Roxul on my front wall?


Thanks for bringing this up, I need to go buy a boat load of this stuff to fit in the wall panels that will sit around the room. I have noticed that I am more likely to work on projects if all the ingredients are already in my shop.

I do tend to believe however that if I keep adding more and more costs to these speakers I might surpass what I feel to be a good value for the dollar. I don't think I have had a better set of speakers in the house that serve both music and movies as well as slightly upgraded KLipsch speakers. I have had that can serve the music a bit better such as my Dahlquist, Martin Logan and various others, however those speakers in my humble opinion did not do the startling dynamics of home theater the way that the clips do.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I almost bought a pair of KLF 30's when the RF-7s originally came out. Sound Advice was closing them out for $630.00 if I remember right. But the 7's were so much better, I decided to wait & put my money into them. I had the KSF 8.5's at the time & wound up keeping them until I recently bought by Chane A5-rxc's/ which I feel are better than them.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Savjac said:


> So now that I have returned from out in the country, what is your position young man ??




Now it is I returning from out in the country. Sorry for not checking in. I missed a lot I guess!
Anyway. My experience with bi/dipoles is much like what you mentioned in Todd's thread. IMO bipoles were useful in old pro logic systems where the rear channels were primarily used for ambiance. They spread sound great, but don't image well or place specific sounds well. Modern soundtracks need accuracy. They're also good in small rooms where monopoles might call attention to themselves from close placement to the LP. My preference is for direct radiators. Properly placed they can create an accurate soundfield. I think the same care in placement should be taken with surrounds as mains since they need to image between themselves as well as with the fronts. IMO those who say "bah, they're just surrounds, put em where ever" haven't heard how great surround sound can be. I know some will disagree. Many others enjoy bi/dipole surround effects and swear by it. That's great. I don't. This is only my opinion and does not include bipoles for mains such as magnepans or Martin Logan's. Must sleep...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

I, like Todd, think this may be very room dependent. In my circumstance, with the side walls angled inward, the in wall speakers work well and no one bonks their heads on the boxes hanging from the wall. I have positioned the front surrounds at about 105 degrees forward of the MLP and the read surrounds about 110 degrees aft of the MLP. This has worked very well, although I will try TA's suggestion of using mono poles mounted to the rear walls. 
This should be interesting.

I have tried moving the mains up front back and further apart over the weekend coupled with a greater toe in and am liking the results. It seemed to have allowed for a much bigger and well defined soundstage, especially since the center channel is huge. I will now laser them into exact focus and play for awhile. Paint choices and painting will take place soonest. 

I do have to admit to a bit of a failing or should I say poor planning when it comes to the home theater and I find that I am not going big like Ellis.
Our puppy, a female German Sheppard has kind of grown up and she is now huge and weighs some 80# or more. She is very loving and has to date, not hurt anyone. However, she loves to bark as folks walk by as I am told that she is securing her territory. We have an electric fence and she obeys it quite well but she is a bit daunting for those fine folks walking by. What were my wife and I thinking ??? Anyway, since she plays outside daily and most of the neighbors in our little hood recognize her, some of the little toddlers have been walking into the yard to pet her. They are just so trusting and dont know to worry. Our puppy....now one year old, seems to know to move away, but I am too worried and do not wish to endanger anyone. 

As such, I have taken my home theater room money out of its savings account and have just spent $5,000 on the installation of a fence. :crying2:
Good news, no one will be harmed, bad news I can afford paint and I am thankful that I have a decent enough system in the house. I will be upgrading slowly....as things break. I think a substantial sub woofer will be the next big investment once the dough is replaced.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Savjac said:


> Thanks for bringing this up, I need to go buy a boat load of this stuff to fit in the wall panels that will sit around the room. I have noticed that I am more likely to work on projects if all the ingredients are already in my shop.
> 
> I do tend to believe however that if I keep adding more and more costs to these speakers I might surpass what I feel to be a good value for the dollar. I don't think I have had a better set of speakers in the house that serve both music and movies as well as slightly upgraded KLipsch speakers. I have had that can serve the music a bit better such as my Dahlquist, Martin Logan and various others, however those speakers in my humble opinion did not do the startling dynamics of home theater the way that the clips do.


It is hard for me to get into the state of mind to work on projects anymore, so I really hate it when I go to work on a project, and find that I am missing a part or tool. I then end up spending half my day chasing down the needed pieces, and when I return home I am either not in the mood anymore, or just too tired.

You are making much better progress than I am. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Thank You Ellis, but I will never aspire to your greatness. I am lucky that I can lower my standards and actually enjoy what I have. Having said that, I would really love a projector and screen, that would be pretty cool methinks. Oh well, I will keep working at it.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Don't be too hard on yourself Jack. I started my room around 12 years ago. Even started a build thread here (new shackster then). Then life happened & it turned into a storage room. Then roofing problems. Had to save up for that, and did. They should be finished with the job next week. Then I'll be free to resume the room. Mine is a dedicated room, already wired & the riser built. Needs paint & carpet. Then I'll get an AVR, projector, and screen & I should be I business. Oh & of course chairs. But I will have to save the money in order to finish. It's a good thing this is just a hobby.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Well we have the first thing in a line of stuff for the rtoom.

The HTPC and I will start loading the older home theater stuff into here this weekend,


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

So some junior idiot of society decided to build his home theater PC with parts from his slightly old Dell Studio XPS 9100. It was always a relatively nice machine but large unwieldy and 35 pounds and just didn't need of an overhaul. So I dutifully took everything apart, man this has a lot of cables, and transport the motherboard and CPU to the new home theater case along with the original power supply. Actually I should say I tried to utilize the original power supply but for reasons unknown it is much too huge for normal application, and by huge I mean size wise not wattage.

So I tried starting the computer by leaving the power supply outside of the case plugging in all the proper cables and cards and then proceeded to start the bad booger only to hear the fans start the hard drive spool up and a few ticks crackles out of the hard drive but nothing else happened. I have no idea what happened so I took everything out of the new cabinet and put it into the old cabinet where it did fire up and work for a few minutes before going off. So said I did has to go in the cabinet no matter what so I bought a new power supply that fit quite well in the new cabinet with the somewhat large ATX board out of the Dell and once again plugged everything in only to have nothing but the fans come on the hard drive spool couple clicks and nothing first time it started lasted for about five seconds shut itself off and then started again. 

There might be some culpability that I may not wish to admit to in that I accidentally removed the cooling fins and fan from the CPU without thinking about replacing the thermal paste before I put them back on. I took the cooler off for cleaning purposes nothing more and it never started again. So I'm sitting here with the new box multiple fans power supply memory hard drive that everything except a central processing unit and a fan for said unit as well as a new motherboard. I think I will have to save a few more dollars to finish this Frankenstein but it will get done in some order most probably before I'm hundred.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

You may have to go to the "set up" screen. I think you start tapping the F2 key while it is first booting. You should go online if you don't know which keys are available for system repair tools. The F12 key on my machine boots to a "start up repair tool." Mine is HP however, not Dell. Have you tried starting it in safe mode?


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks for your input Tonto and yes I gave it a try but I cannot even get a start up screen, I got nothing.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Do you have the installation disc? You may be able to boot from that.
Did you create a repair disc? That's another way to get started.
Both are available from Dell if not.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Yes and yes my friend. I cannot get anything to start, nothing on screen whatsoever. 
It is a bit frustrating. I think a new mobo and CPU will do the trick as something in the old one is fried.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Since I could not use the older dell motherboard and components, I decided to roll my own.

After much online studying I decided I did not need a smoking fast computer as the playback of music and movies does not require a great deal of horsepower. 
I also found that some of the new intel processors run quite cool, and perform as well as some of the higher clocking older chips. I do realize the need for a
good deal of storage but it seems that for now, I will use a 240gb ssd for the boot up software and an older version of MS Office should I need to do something business like and a 2 tb spinning HD for the
music and what have you. I have plenty of external storage so this is what I will work with for now. I also will be using JRiver Media Center 21 to sort the music and videos for me. 
I can take a picture of the finished case but it is black and....well somewhat unassuming but if needed I can do that. I have a couple nice quiet fans for the sides of the case but because the
cabinet it will reside in is just shy of 18" and the case takes up a great deal of that side to side, I ordered an 80mm fan for the back of the case just in case. 

Here is what the above case is now sporting:


----------

